# BMW Lease Rates - March 2008



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Financial Services Lease Programs - 3/5/08*

Special bank lease programs for these models are available through *LeaseCompare.com*. Click on the vehicle name for more information and to see payments details.

*2008 BMW 128i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 76% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 135i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 328Ci Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00255 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00255 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00255 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00255 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 73% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 528i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 73% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 528xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 535i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 535xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 535xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 550i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW M5 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 650Ci Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 650CiC Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW M6 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00255 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00255 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW M6 Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00255 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00255 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 750i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 750Li Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 760Li Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 24% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Alpina B7 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X3 3.0si 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 74% of MSRP - .00255 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00255 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X5 3.0si 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X5 4.8i 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0si Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0si Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Z4 M Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Z4 M Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms

*Compare Lease Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Use the following formula to calculate a lease payment:

(Cap Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Money Factor = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

NOTE: These lease programs are provided by dealer partners of LeaseCompare.com and are for reference only. Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate. To make sure you are getting the best lease, compare these rates through an independent leasing source such as *LeaseCompare.com*.

Here is a great online publication about leasing: *Auto Lease Insider*.


----------



## GOFASTR (Apr 13, 2007)

Thank you, Tarry! Gonna lock in the new rate for the 535i for my June ED (we close the deal on May 31st, so the March rate should be good, right?).


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Holy 1er residual batman


----------



## mikeny (Jul 16, 2005)

Any word on X6 ?

Thx


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

mikeny said:


> Any word on X6 ?
> 
> Thx


NADA


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

:thumbup: 35 Cab rates went down.

:banana::clap::fruit:


----------



## MustGoFast (Dec 24, 2007)

grrrr... still no movement on the 335sedan


----------



## edizon (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you Tarry!


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

Right on! 535i 36-month rate went from .00225 to .0019. Thank you Tarry!!!


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

*"39 Month" Rate/Residual*

Does BMWFS routinely do 39 (or 40 or 38) month leases?

If yes, is there a "rule of thumb" as to what the MF and Residual would be given the numbers provided by Tarry?

When doing ED's it seems that you will need an extra month or two so you have a car to drive while yours is on the boat, or am I missing something here?

Also it would allow for more flexibility in delivery. For me, I could pick-up later in the year when weather is warmer and have a wider selection of vacation driving destinations.


----------



## TambourineMan (Jul 25, 2007)

Terry,

Thanks for doing this. 

I was virtually certain I would buy, but I am now considering a lease. 

I have never leased before, so bear with me.

I went to your webpage and went through the formula there. Unlike the BMW lease yours shows only an amount for a down payment. That is, there is no entry for security deposits that are refundable at lease end that serve to reduce the interest rate. Is this not an option with bank leases? (I have excellent credit - well over 700 which seems to be the magic number.)

People here have advised against down payments as they are lost in event of a theft or total loss. Also, they do not reduce the amount on which one is taxed - but is that correct for Massachusetts? I thought the sales tax was only on the payment amount.

Do commercial leases include gap insurance?

How does turn in work? Who evaluates for fair wear and tear? What is allowable versus a BMW one (for instance replacing run flat tires with "normal" ones. What is the cost for excess mileage? What are the options to buy at lease end?


----------



## procter5117 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you Tarry!


----------



## peace97 (Mar 6, 2008)

LeaseCompare said:


> *BMW Financial Services Lease Programs - 3/5/08*
> 
> ............
> 
> ...


Pardon my ignorance but isn't Depreciation calculated on MSRP instead of CapCost ?


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

peace97 said:


> Pardon my ignorance but isn't Depreciation calculated on MSRP instead of CapCost ?


The MSRP is only used to calculate the residual value..

Actual depreciation is CAP cost minus residual..


----------



## mantisG35 (Nov 28, 2006)

WTH!!!! what are the figures for E92 M3?????


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

peace97 said:


> Pardon my ignorance but isn't Depreciation calculated on MSRP instead of CapCost ?


Residual Value is a percentage of MSRP, so the answer is: Deprication is calculated using BOTH CapCost and MSRP.

*(Cap Cost - (MSRP * Residual_%) )/ Term = Depreciation

*


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

lilskel said:


> Holy 1er residual batman


Holy 7-8% interest rate...:eeps::tsk:


----------



## mantisG35 (Nov 28, 2006)

u realize you dont have to go thru BMWFS to finance ur car


----------



## MuiSui (Aug 15, 2006)

GOFASTR said:


> Thank you, Tarry! Gonna lock in the new rate for the 535i for my June ED (we close the deal on May 31st, so the March rate should be good, right?).


I am not worry if I was you... there is only one direction for the interest rate in the few months or not a year = DOWN.

Good luck!


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

TambourineMan said:


> Terry,
> 
> Thanks for doing this.
> 
> ...


Most bank leases do not offer multiple security deposits to lower the rates.

Sales tax is also collected on any amount down. This keeps people from putting down 100% to avoid paying any taxes.

Any lease can have GAP insurance. Most lease sources provide it, whether on a retail or consumer lease.

For most bank leases the vehicle can be turned into a local dealer or auction. An inspection is performed by a third-party company. You should be notified in advance of the turn in if there are any excess wear charges. This gives you the option of having them repaired yourself.

Excess mileage is around .18 per mile and I DO recommend paying for any excess mileage at the end of the lease to avoid sales tax and interest by having it added into the lease.

The purchase option is stated in the lease agreement and is usually a little over the residual value.


----------



## tangietown (Dec 14, 2005)

*Lower BMSFS loyalty rate on MF*

Last month (Feb), the MF for the 528i was .00225 for a 24 month lease. However, if you were a returning customer, BMWFS was offering a loyalty rate of .0018. Does anyone know the loyalty rate for March for a 24 mo lease on the 528i?


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

tangietown said:


> Last month (Feb), the MF for the 528i was .00225 for a 24 month lease. However, if you were a returning customer, BMWFS was offering a loyalty rate of .0018. Does anyone know the loyalty rate for March for a 24 mo lease on the 528i?


It's still 0.0018. The OLP reduction is now 0.0001.


----------



## mikeny (Jul 16, 2005)

Is it possible to use 36 months numbers for 39 months deal in March for X5 or 535i ?

Thx.


----------



## brashman (Jun 11, 2006)

*135i Lease Rates?*

Searched and couldn't find this: What are the BMWFS lease rates on the 128/135i convertibles, if any? I know there are 128i verts on the ground (saw two yesterday) and the 135i my wife has ordered is awaiting transport. But I haven't seen any rates. I'm sure they are launch-high like the coupe, but just wanted some #'s to put in the calculator.

Thanks


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

brashman said:


> Searched and couldn't find this: What are the BMWFS lease rates on the 128/135i convertibles, if any? I know there are 128i verts on the ground (saw two yesterday) and the 135i my wife has ordered is awaiting transport. But I haven't seen any rates. I'm sure they are launch-high like the coupe, but just wanted some #'s to put in the calculator.
> 
> Thanks


We'll have out next update on Tuesday. Hopefully they are there.


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW M3 Lease Rates - March 2008*

*BMW Financial Services Lease Programs - 3/5/08*

Special bank lease programs for these models are available through independent leasing source *LeaseCompare.com*. Click on the vehicle name for more information and to see payments details.

* 2008 BMW M3 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW M3 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms

*Compare Lease Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Use the following formula to calculate a lease payment:

(Cap Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Money Factor = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

NOTE: These lease programs are provided by dealer partners of LeaseCompare.com and are for reference only. Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate. To make sure you are getting the best lease, compare these rates through an independent leasing source such as *LeaseCompare.com*.

Here is a great online publication about leasing: *Auto Lease Insider*.


----------



## paintdog (Feb 6, 2005)

Hello Tarry, 
Do you have the lease figures on the X6 yet? I see there are some models hitting the sales floors now. Thanks


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

I should have them very soon and will post as soon as I get them.


----------



## CMMESSO (Mar 25, 2008)

tarry, you posting these is a huge help!! thanks!! actually, we are looking at a few different cars and to help me do my homework, i search the web for manuf residuals and money factors--and almost every time you come up in some forum!

do you know when the april BMW rates will be released?


----------



## edizon (Jan 17, 2008)

CMMESSO said:


> tarry, you posting these is a huge help!! thanks!! actually, we are looking at a few different cars and to help me do my homework, i search the web for manuf residuals and money factors--and almost every time you come up in some forum!
> 
> do you know when the april BMW rates will be released?


Tarry also posts monthly lease rates for other makes and models in the forum at leasecompare.com


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

CMMESSO said:


> tarry, you posting these is a huge help!! thanks!! actually, we are looking at a few different cars and to help me do my homework, i search the web for manuf residuals and money factors--and almost every time you come up in some forum!
> 
> do you know when the april BMW rates will be released?


Hey, I get around, :wave:

I'm out of town the rest of the week but should have the posted over the w/e.


----------



## archrenov8 (Feb 5, 2007)

Does anyone know if the April Lease rates have stayed the same, or improved over March?


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

archrenov8 said:


> Does anyone know if the April Lease rates have stayed the same, or improved over March?


I have the same question. In the post above yours, Tarry (the Leasecompare consultant) says they'll be posted over the weekend


----------



## archrenov8 (Feb 5, 2007)

I picked up my X3 on April 3, and my CA said the rates changed slightly for the better in April. Not a huge difference, but something.


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

Should have the up over the w/e.


----------



## lukenstein (Apr 6, 2008)

*April lease rates*



LeaseCompare said:


> I should have them very soon and will post as soon as I get them.


I am picking up a 528 I ordered in February tomorrow. The dealer is telling me the money factor is still .220 which doesn't seem right given the March posting of rates and recent reduction in interest rates. Any chance you can post the April rates before the car is delivered?:dunno:


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

They have been posted above.


----------



## lukenstein (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry, I'm not seeing them.

Thanks.


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

lukenstein said:


> Sorry, I'm not seeing them.
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=275784


----------

